# Hide away strobes - Where did you drill?



## jfalkingham (Jul 31, 2005)

Ok guys my buddy and I are doing the hide away strobes in the backup lights on Friday and I thought I would ask everyone here a couple of things. This install is for an F350 & F250 (2002, 2004 respectively):

1. where did you drill the hole to mount the tube? top/bottom/side?

2. Any suggestions on where you mounted the switching unit? This is an all weather sealed unit from Nova, but we were thinking inside the cab behind the rear seatback.

Thanks for your wisdom and let it snow! :bluebounc


----------



## SnowDozers (Oct 3, 2005)

I would say to do the bottom side only. I accidentally did the top of my car and just from the car sitting in the weather all winter, it got water in the capsul and the water ate at the chrome paint inside.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

jfalkingham - if your installing undercover strobes ... your best bet is that once your tail lights out ... looks where your brake like bulb is there should be a flat spot to drill into ... i just did a 2001 f150 and a 2003 f250 ... the more in the middle you can get the better the reflection off your silver tail light reflector .... about the power supply .... i put em under the hood by the firewall .... just make sure there sealed up good ... just my .002


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Install the bulbs as close to the factory bulbs as possible, this will let you use the natural curve of the background in the housing for good reflection. As far as you power supply make sure it somewhere it will not get wet (they are not waterproof) I would suggest under the seat, behind the seat, or anywhere else inside the cab.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Epic Lawn Care said:


> Install the bulbs as close to the factory bulbs as possible, this will let you use the natural curve of the background in the housing for good reflection. As far as you power supply make sure it somewhere it will not get wet (they are not waterproof) I would suggest under the seat, behind the seat, or anywhere else inside the cab.


What Epic said.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I still can't figure where your installing them in the reverse light, my 05 250 has zero room for the strobe tube, I had to mount them in the tail light. If anyone has any pic's of their's in the reverse part of the light please post them, I really want to move mine.

thanks


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Eyesell said:


> I still can't figure where your installing them in the reverse light, my 05 250 has zero room for the strobe tube, I had to mount them in the tail light. If anyone has any pic's of their's in the reverse part of the light please post them, I really want to move mine.
> 
> thanks


Is it because there is no room in that section or because there is not sufficient room to drill?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

please correct me if im wrong but F-150 and F-250 both had identical tail lights .... and i just installed some on a 99 ford f 150 .....


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Bad Luck said:


> Is it because there is no room in that section or because there is not sufficient room to drill?


Their is no room once the bulb is installed. I took the light out again and the only possible place that the bulb could go without hitting anything once the light is back in place is the bottom of the reverse light, even at that is a small possibility. Drilling is no problem cause the light is out.


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

Here is where I located mine on my 02' f-250. Pic is on the right side in the back-up light.


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

There are fractions of an inch to spare but the light fits flush and is water tight. Beware, in some or most states, it is illegal to install these strobes in your taillights. At least this is what I was told by the Sherriff's office in two counties.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

infineon954 said:


> Here is where I located mine on my 02' f-250. Pic is on the right side in the back-up light.


Hey thanks for the picture, I'm glad someone posted one for me, I'm moving mine tomorrow.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

BAM ...... told ya .... it could be done .. infineon954 thanks for the pic .... i was about to call my buddy back over here to take a pic of his set up ...


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

*Chevy any different?*

I've been thinking about putting some in my plowlights, maybe a 4 way power supply and do the reverse lights like you guys are talking about. Anyone know if theres room in the 88-98 style GM backup lights?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I have yet to see an American made car or truck that they don't fit in.


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

Most GM vehichles have plenty of room. For those thinking of installing in any strobes in your headlights, be prepared for headaches after plowing for long periods of time. Install them in your parking lights.


----------



## jfalkingham (Jul 31, 2005)

There is plenty of room for strobes in the backup light or tail light for that matter in the F series pickup trucks.

Attaching 2 photos of install that was completed today. Really appreciate the tips from everyone, as you can see, there is a perfect spot to mount them in the backup lights, nice flat area to drill and mount. Ran the harness along the frame, through the vent behind rear bench seat into cab, mounted controller there, then ran switch wire harness under molding to dash.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

infineon954 said:


> Most GM vehichles have plenty of room. For those thinking of installing in any strobes in your headlights, be prepared for headaches after plowing for long periods of time. Install them in your parking lights.


My new plow lights have the big amber parking/turn signal lens that wraps around, I think it would be a great place for strobes, but I've never really felt a need for a lot of warning light to the front, and I know what you mean about a headache, I used to shut my front strobes off on my Whelen Edge when it was still snowing because it reflects right back at you. Also if I was in a driveway at night. This year I'm going to run quadflash amber LED strips beneath the tailgate, and a 420 beacon on the roof, so I can kill the rooflight when I want, and still have something for backing out in the street. I'm thinking about some creative uses for 3M reflexite, too. I'd like to think of a way to use it that wouldnt look gay when I'm not out plowing.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Moved my strobes yestersday, they fit, a little snug going back in but they work.

thanks for the pictures, it's always nice to see what other people have done.


----------



## jfalkingham (Jul 31, 2005)

> Eyesell - Moved my strobes yestersday, they fit, a little snug going back in but they work.


Where were they mounted before? How did you repair the old 1" hole?


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I had them mounted in the stop light ( red part ), they are 90 watts and seem much brighter in the reverse part.

I took a thin piece of aluminum and cut a round circle a little bigger than the 1" hole and caulked it in place. Let it dry over night and they're perfect.


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

*keep in mind that they do get hot!!!!!!*

keep in mind that you do not want to mount them where they could possibly melt your lenses,we had to put them in the tail lights on my ford due to the fact they melted the reverse lense,but i also use a 90 watt 6 strobe kit on all of my trucks ..as far as being against the law ,iI only run my strobes on private property only so what can they do !!!!I will try to post a picture of my strobes in my plow lights ,that is cool,and i also run lightbars on my trucks .as to where to mount the power pack should be behind rear seat or somewhere inside the cab [they dont see the harsh elements this way]between 2 trucks i have 28 strobes so im not new to this !!!! silicone also helps seal the bulbs so moisture does not get in them !!!! just my thoughts
use them as you wish it is your truck !!!! ::yow!:


----------



## lofsfire3503 (Nov 19, 2008)

i installed them in the reverse lights on the 04 250. it was a pain in the ass but i got it...there is not much any room at all


----------

